# Slim beauty



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out what is going on with my knots. The slim beauty came apart on a cast yesterday. Also yesterday, I just pulled in a blue fish and when I grabbed the line to pull out some drag the knot once again just came apart, on a different rod. I am doubling up 15 lb main line with a spider hitch then with the slim beauty, wrapping the doubled main line up the shock leader 5 times and back down 4 times.
I then tried wrapping up 6 times and down 5 times, and now the knot looks like this after a day of fishing...


It's coming apart somewhere because I cut all tag ends with nail clippers.




Here is another one on a different rod with 5 wraps up and 4 down. I've had no problems out of it all week.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Try 4 up and 3 down. Might not be cinching down good enough with all the extra wraps. Or just go through your figure 8 and do a uni or nail around your shock. That's how I started doing slim beauty's. Much easier to do on a dark windy night. Or scratch the slim and go to a nail/uni combo. Go check out the thread in the bible about comparing shock knots.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Digging up old replies and found these. Looks like slim beauty is just slipping.

Drumdum Drumdum is offline
Moderator
Join Date
Jan 2003
Location
Frisco, NC
Posts
9,269
Quote Originally Posted by AtlantaKing View Post
Heh, yeah, and slips after a couple of hours in the water. The trouble with the SB is that the tag ends have to be cut short since they stick out perpendicular. Because the running line is typically small diameter, smooth and slick, it'll slip out and the knot will come undone. I've lost a couple of decent fish because of it which is why I went back to the back to back nail or the no-name.
I tied with the tri plus in testing it against the no-name spider.. I could make it slip EVERYTIME with the normal clinch.. Put a uni in it and it held,but still broke when tied against a spider no-name.. This new tri plus is much slicker,in the chartruese color,it will slip with a clinch knot,promise.. Matter of fact it has slipped when splicing it to itself, to put new line on with a four wrap uni..


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

cooper138 said:


> Try 4 up and 3 down. Might not be cinching down good enough with all the extra wraps. *Or just go through your figure 8 and do a uni or nail around your shock*. That's how I started doing slim beauty's. Much easier to do on a dark windy night. Or scratch the slim and go to a nail/uni combo. Go check out the thread in the bible about comparing shock knots.


Plenty strong and easier. Just make your slim beauty figure eight and go through to a 4-5 turn uni. I then apply a dab of loon uv knot sense to make the whole knot a smooth slim taper that never catches. I just redid lines on a few big penns and marveled at how well that knot has held up through big fish, rays and sharks.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've made 3 attempts at the no name knot above with 6 wraps. All three have come out like this, looking like they are asking to catch on a guide. Is this right?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I use the Yucatan knot which is really the Bristol (No name knot) reversed with the double lines wraping around the heavy leader material and then the tag of the leader going through the loop of the double. 

It works great and it's easy to tie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neXPxqXBkIw

When you do it right the heavy mono leader wraps around the smaller main line and leaves a little tag sticking straight out at a 90 degree angle. Clip it off close and throw it. 

I use a spider hitch to make the loop or a surgeons loop. 

You got to wet it and yank it and it comes out like magic. 

Some times it don't work and it works better with some line than others. I got some 60# mono that seems softer and braid digs in too much to make the magic roll over.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, I'll go with that the rest of this trip.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I spooled my 656 Shuttle in about 20 seconds on a big shark and it didn't break. Its really small and will go through the single guide on my 40-405I.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Is this about how much you leave of the tag end?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

If your trying to tie a Yucatan knot that is all wrong. 

When you pull the Yucatan down all the way the small double line is completely wrapped by the larger shock leader with the tag of the shock sticking out at a 90 degree angle. 
I wrap the loop doubled main line around the shock leader 7 times. At least 5 and not more than 7.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I've used the slim beauty since 1995 on 6500s and 7000s with level winds throwing lures and 8'nbait. Single line through the figure eight ending on the other side with either an improved clinch or uni and never had one slip or fail yet. Four wraps on either one.This past fall I fought a big ray for 30 minutes with 20# suffix tri plus chartreuse with this knot. Caught and released. Tag end of the improved clinch or uni has to be perpendicular to the knot or it will slip.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I followed the instructions to a tee in the video. I did 3 knots and all came out the same. That knot is on 3 rods in the water right now so I hope it's right.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

With either the slim beauty or the no name, make sure you pull 'em down TIGHT and then pull 'em down even tighter before you trim the tags.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

have used the SB, the no name to a spider hitch, improved Albright, and the red phillips, pull them all tight so they can't slip ay before trimming the tags and I don't see any difference
js


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

How much do you leave on the tag? 0.5mm? 3mm?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

What size shock are you using??? There is no way a no-name should look like that when cinched up! Drop down to 3 wraps around then cinch the knot and see what happens.. If it still does that your shock is too heavy or stiff for the size mono you are using.. If I actually saw you tie it would have a better handle on what is going wrong,because I have never seen a no-name cinch up like that before...


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

15 lb trilene to 50 lb trilene shock leader. I can try to take a video of me tying it.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Simple overhand knot with the leader pulled tight and a uni knot with the main line. Wet the knot with some spit and pull ends tight. trim the tags short or you'll hit the guides and end up popping off


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

some lines knot better than others, try bimini if u can , if cant then use spider & albright/modifird albright, try 4 - 6 wraps, more is not always better, on stiff lines less is better, make sure tag end exits loop same side as entered. this will leave tag & running line parallel, cut 1/8th or so, if clicking on guide, sm. dab of Sglue on leader side of knot smoothes it. a whispy longer tag end can b better on some guides, u can shave the tag end in half making it less stubby.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I tried a slim beauty again last night but wrapped up 4 to es and down 3 instead of up 5 and down 4. The knot sinched much better and looks real tight. I'll post a pic in a bit.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Tarpon fishing two weeks ago and got hung up on oyster rock. In trying to break it off - 50# braid with Bimini to no name for 60# shock leader to uni to swivel and three-turn grouper knot (nail) to 100# flouro - started gaining a line eventually got stright up and down and bent the hook. 

Thought I was pulling up a large clump of oyster rock but actually pulled the 23' Parker with a tower to where I was snagged. Drug the anchor about 100".  

Pretty confident the knot system would hold on a tarpon. 

BTW, I keep a small dropper bottle of glycerin in my tackle bag and work bench to cinch up heavy mono / fluoro >=80#. Lot slicker than spit and knots cinch up purdy.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I use the same knot as Masterbaiter...easy to tie and strong enough to work...no need for complications.

Bill


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is what I ended up with after a slim beauty with 4 up and 3 down. It's a lit tighter and shock leader wraps are tight against each other. I think this is a winner.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

That looks right. More is not always better 4 up 3 down


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

fyi if you are doubling the main line and using it on a spinner it is going to slap the guides. (I saw you had both conventional and spinners)


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

That knot will work just fine!!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I go 3 upand 3 down on a SB and have zero problems if I have my glasses and feed the line in the right direction when starting the knot.
js


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

This is what a Yucatan Knot looks like. 
I can't remember redoing this knot for the whole week we fished OBX a couple of months ago. This is 50# HighSeas Quatro and 17# Suffix Tritanium with a spider hitch to make the loop in the Suffix. It makes a really small knot and it is easy to tie.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, my Yucatan did not look anything like that.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

It's like any knot, you have to practice it and sometimes it still does not come out right. I got a new spool of 60# HighSeas Quatro and I could not make it work with 17# Tritanium. 

The 50# HS ties good............................. 

This knot works great with braid. It makes a really small knot. 

Like I said I use it on my Interline rod and it works great.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

been practicing that Yucatan with 30# bullbuster to 50# bullbuster, I'm liken it!! I tie it, then put on heavy gloves and try to break it.
js


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I use a spider hitch to a no name knot and it works perfectly...no slips ever!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

tyrosurfcaster said:


> I use a spider hitch to a no name knot and it works perfectly...no slips ever!!


 In quick situations that is EXACTLY WHAT I TIE..! I'm always one for the strongest knot that is tied fairly quick,so bimini to uni nail for me..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Like I said earlier, I have always used the single line slim beauty showed to us by the late Mike White of Hatteras jacks, when using 6500s and 7000s with level winds. This knot tapers back to front and really slides thru the guides easily.

So, I just tied the Yucatan and that slim beauty for a side to side comparison...........and I like the uniformity of the Yucatan better.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

mastrbaitr said:


> simple overhand knot with the leader pulled tight and a uni knot with the main line. Wet the knot with some spit and pull ends tight. Trim the tags short or you'll hit the guides and end up popping off


x2


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> x2
> 
> View attachment 16182


 Close to same profile as uni-nail,but the uni nail is much stronger,and doesn't take any longer to tie..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll take some of that back.. You are referring to single line for running line? If so I can promise you that I can break that knot 20 to 50 so easily with my bare hands it would stun you and make you question that knot.. ALTHOUGH,if you are content using that knot with a single line connection keep doing so if it works ain't no sense in fixing what ain't broke.. Only knot that I have seen that holds strength in single line connection is fg and that is only in braid to mono....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Part of my research on the yucatan knot included knot tests. Following is just one test I found but is the main reason I am going to switch to the yucatan. If the knot is smaller and stronger why not switch ?

(Line Splice Knots) - For Heavy to Light Line Splices
6-turn Yucatan Knot: 157%
5-turn Bristol Knot: 148%
Slim Beauty Knot: 94%
Albright Knot: 94%


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Was just watching video on the Yucatan knot. Another one to throw in to the bag of tricks. Looks like it would be a good light braid to floro knot. Do you need to tie a loop (bimini) in with the yucatan or just double the line?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm only doubling the main line, as was done in this test, so no other knots. Read lots of info where some folks were tying a spider and using it as the doubled line but then one fishing guide asked " why do you want to add another knot " ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> I'm only doubling the main line, as was done in this test, so no other knots. Read lots of info where some folks were tying a spider and using it as the doubled line but then one fishing guide asked " why do you want to add another knot " ?


 Because the "other knot" acts as a shock absorber in mono....

tests done using a bow draw weight scale.

17lb suffix-tri to Ande 50lb

just suffix(no knots)-------------24.33lb

improved Albright(10 wraps)---17.00lb 

spider hitch to no-name----------21.83lb

overhand to uni------------------11.66lb

BT to NON------------------------22.83lb


double surgen (shock) to slim beauty----19.66

doubled main line nail knot to noname ---22.00lb

blood knot-(4 wraps to each side)--------12.16 lbs 

4turn SH to 3turn UNI(shock) to 5turn UNI (double line)--- 21.5

SH to OVERHAND(shock) to 4turn UNI(double line)---14.66

20 turn bimini twist to no-name----22.83lbs


The next three knots are using doubled main line with no knot in them(just wrapped both ends of the 17 around the scale and pulled the shock), only reason i did this was to test the stronger knots. to double the main line(in a fishing situation) there has to be a knot in it and the line would break at that knot
1) 4turn nail(doubled main line) to 3 turn uni (shock)----25lb 

2) 4turn uni(doubled main line) to 3 turn nail(shock)------40lb!!! broke on the nail!!!

3) nail(shock) to nail(doubled main line)-----------29.5lb


This is what I'm going by as far as the strongest knots, yucatan knot was not tested,although no doubt it would also be stronger if running line were doubled....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> yucatan knot was not tested, although no doubt it would also be stronger if running line were doubled....


The yucatan that I've researched and am tying is tied with the main line doubled, six turns over the shock, and the shock tag end threaded back through the loop left in the end of the doubled main line. If you run the shock the length of the rod and a minimum of five turns on the reel, then why would a " shock absorber knot " like a spider be necessary ? I've never had a slim beauty fail and this knot tested 63% stronger.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

if a bimini is 100%, why not just make a bimini to bimini loop connection?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> The yucatan that I've researched and am tying is tied with the main line doubled, six turns over the shock, and the shock tag end threaded back through the loop left in the end of the doubled main line. If you run the shock the length of the rod and a minimum of five turns on the reel, then why would a " shock absorber knot " like a spider be necessary ? I've never had a slim beauty fail and this knot tested 63% stronger.


 Frank if you haven't had it fail,stick with it... If you look in the figures up top,the suffix tested at 24.33 by itself with no knot.. If you look at the bottom column of knots,ALL of those tested higher than the line itself... All of those were tied with bimini to double main line before they were tied... I thought it fairly impressive that the knots actually added to the strength of the main line..


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I was trying to tie Yucatans yesterday while my daughter was sick. They look bad ass and are TINY (50# PP Braid to 20# Suffix Floro) Every single knot felt good and held good for a while...TTTHHHEEENNN the knot would let loose and just unravel while pulling on it. I watched the videos multiple times and the knot layed out every time the same way as the pictures and video. 


On the other hand the the slim beauty looked pretty good


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

I use an alberto for mono-mono. 3 up and 3 back for mono. Try it.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Shanep said:


> if a bimini is 100%, why not just make a bimini to bimini loop connection?


The bimini is the knot for doubling your main line. It is the best knot for doubling your main line. I'm not that good at it so I use a Spider Hitch.
It was cool watching Tater tie one in 30 seconds. But he had a good teacher.

You can't just hook a bimini loop made out of 17# mono onto an 8 to 10 ounce sinker and chuck it 100+ yards. You have to get the 50-60# mono shock in order to keep the line from breaking.
Ya on a boat or for throwing 4 ouces or less I just use a spider hitch or a surgeons loop to make a loop and go right to a cast lock swivel then my river rig or whatever. 

@Spydrmn, I have never had a Yucatan unravel..............................but then I have never tried to tie 50# braid to 20# flouro. I always have needed to go the other way 50# braid to 80# mono works great. Why would you want 50# braid and 20# flouro on the same setup? Every guide I have ever fished with, the line always gets heavier the closer to the fish (more stress needs greater capacity). Except maybe fly fishing.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

DANtheJDMan said:


> The bimini is the knot for doubling your main line. It is the best knot for doubling your main line. I'm not that good at it so I use a Spider Hitch.
> It was cool watching Tater tie one in 30 seconds. But he had a good teacher.
> 
> You can't just hook a bimini loop made out of 17# mono onto an 8 to 10 ounce sinker and chuck it 100+ yards. You have to get the 50-60# mono shock in order to keep the line from breaking.
> ...


I was asking about using a bimini loop to loop for the running mainline to shock leader connection. I've been using the figure eight/uni for years and after getting a new spool of 50, the figure eight has let go twice on me on big fish. I used an improved albright for years, but after "pop" testing it I was convinced to try something else. I've learned how to tie a bimini quickly and well using the loop to reel handle on the rod method, so pretty confident I can tie them in on the spot situations now.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

DANtheJDMan said:


> @Spydrmn, I have never had a Yucatan unravel..............................but then I have never tried to tie 50# braid to 20# flouro. I always have needed to go the other way 50# braid to 80# mono works great. Why would you want 50# braid and 20# flouro on the same setup? Every guide I have ever fished with, the line always gets heavier the closer to the fish (more stress needs greater capacity). Except maybe fly fishing.


I was rigging up a spinning setup and wanted to use up braid I have sitting around. I was planning on a braid to floro (bite) leader for metal and wash fishing. I have lighter stuff but got a bunch of braid cheap.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Shanep said:


> I've learned how to tie a bimini quickly and well using the loop to reel handle on the rod method, so pretty confident I can tie them in on the spot situations now.


I use the toe method unless it is to cold to put shoes on


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

spydermn said:


> I use the toe method unless it is to cold to put shoes on


 Take line from tip of rod,double,lay over reel handle with a bit of pressure to allow line to come around your bimini,lock in with overhand,two overhands afterwards,then 4wrap uni at end.. I invert the uni and make it into a nail knot,which allows you to trim close as you want... Works for me anyway...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

have spent a few evenings perfecting a 4 turn spider hitch to a yucatan, tieing it with 30# bullbuster tenacity to 50# bullbuster premieum, tie the knot, put on gloves and break it, it always breaks at the knot side of the 50# and at way more than 30# of pull, I can snap 30# easily with a SB or a red phillips, but I have to pull as hard as I can, then jerk it to get it to break.
js


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

been using yucatan to spider and or bimini for quite a while.Although they are a problem for sometangled lines(not mine) and knots for some reason have never been a problem to me, thank goodness. 



I have been using yucatan to spider and or bimini for quite some time with great success. Untangling lines (others, not mine) and knot tying for some reason have never been a problem to me. Many problems can come into play when directions are not understood or followed to a "T". Find a good knot you can tie easily ,have confidence, and go with it. Good luck.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Seems i do have problems with these .... computers . At times they get tangled up...then i call my expert wife to help me before i tear out my hair...


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

HStew said:


> Seems i do have problems with these .... computers . At times they get tangled up...then i call my expert wife to help me before i tear out my hair...


I just wish I had hair to tear out 

Since I'm here I'll throw in my 2 cents on what works for me. double overhand on the shock to a 6 turn uni main line.... or.... I'll use a 7 turn uni on the mainline to a Yucatan. Or just a Yucatan and no other knot. 

50# mono shock, 17# Sufix Tri or 15# BBG mainline. 

:fishing:


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I hate to be a thread miner but....


Someone mentioned in this thread that a double knot like slim beauty to a spider hitch will catch on the larger guides of a spinning rod. Has anyone experienced that happening? Is something like an improved albright better suited for spinning set ups?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nissan11 said:


> I hate to be a thread miner but....
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned in this thread that a double knot like slim beauty to a spider hitch will catch on the larger guides of a spinning rod. Has anyone experienced that happening? Is something like an improved albright better suited for spinning set ups?


If the Bimini or Spyderhitch is tied correctly no problem. The issue is when the double line is not tied right it will open and may catch.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I fish both my BT and SH with both Spinning and Conv: have had no issues. I did change from a BT > Uni in favor of BT to No Name. So quick and strong there is no need to know anything else Mono to mono or mono to floro


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2017)

I use the slim beauty knot, with good results, tied with the instructions from this site: https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/slim-beauty-knot

I also take the following precautions:
- Lubricate and tighten the double knot over the double line and then pull more double line, as to make sure that any damage to the double line will be discarded afterwards, but that's maybe overkill. When the knot is finished, i lubricate the lines again and tighten very hard before trimming.
- Don't trim the lines very short, i let maybe a mm of line. It's thin line, it doesn't cause trouble that i could detect. Also, as the tip of the shock leader runs parallel and is pointing towards the reel, there is no need to trim it very short either.

Ironically, the knot is pretty fat, but seems to run well thru guides. It's also very strong, i had to pull like crazy when the line tangled with whatever was down there on the sea, until the line finally failed at the point when it meets the shock leader, but the knot didn't untie.

I used sufix tritanium 0.35mm (19 lb) and sufix supreme 0.70mm (70 lb).


----------

